# 1978 vw superbeetle super problem



## desperado815 (Sep 10, 2008)

hi and hoping to find someone that knows the 78 beetle. I recently bought this car so I don't know about it specifically. When I bought it it had only a little gas in the tank, but I could detect the smell of gas fumes. When I filled up I also had rerouted a black small hose ( it was just hanging there) down the fender wall inside the front baggage area, by the fuller tube for the gas tank. After fueling up, the gas was draining fast down this area of the fender. Upon inspection, I saw a fitting on the filler tube for the tank that was just sticking out, with nothing attached to it. So I took the small hose and connected it to the fitting so the gas just goes back in the tank. Also in the front compartment there was a white translucent ( tank ), 17 inches long and about 1.5 inches square, with two hose fittings on each end. It was just laying there, and looks like there was a clip or screw down fitting that had broken off on each end by the hose fittings. I have no idea what it is and haven't been able to locate anything in the emissions section of my Hayne's vw book. I get a stalling effect upon shifting into second gear but it goes away shifting into third. I still smell gas fumes. Help


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: 1978 vw superbeetle super problem (desperado815)*

The white tank thing is part of the evaporative emissions system. It should be secured up under the lip where the hood opens, with the hoses routed up above the kink in the hood hinges, however they seem to fall down, leaving only the hoses (which are now rubbing against the hood hinges) to hold it up. 
This tank had a variety of hoses that hooked up to the filler neck and/or gas tank, with another that ran down the side and to a hard plastic line that ran the length of the car (underneath, you can see it from under the car) back to the big charcoal canister under the rear passenger fender. On my car, this plastic line was mostly missing, and what was left was quite brittle. 
If your local laws permit it, I would recommend removing the entire system. The white plastic tank can be removed and discarded, with all of the remaining hose connections plugged up. The large canister in the rear can be removed as well, which requires you to plug the large tube opening on the upper right top of the fan housing. The large vent tube coming from the top of the oil filler area can be routed to an aftermarket air cleaner so that the engine can burn its crankcase vapors. When you're all done, you shouldn't smell any fumes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Think about it this way - if *you* can smell gas, then the emissions system certainly isn't helping the environment.... or your health.

Good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by WD-40 at 7:37 PM 9-16-2008_


----------



## americanautomoving (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: 1978 vw superbeetle super problem (WD-40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WD-40* »_Think about it this way - if *you* can smell gas, then the emissions system certainly isn't helping the environment.... or your health.

Well put. I had a similar fume problems in a 74 super that I owned, however, I ended up selling the car before I fixed it..


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: 1978 vw superbeetle super problem (americanautomoving)*


_Quote, originally posted by *americanautomoving* »_Well put. I had a similar fume problems in a 74 super that I owned, however, I ended up selling the car before I fixed it..

Probably sold it to me!


----------

